# NxN Clock Simulator



## watermelon (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Over the past two days I made an NxN Clock Simulator, with Dan Cohen as my tester. Be sure to get familiar with all of the controls before playing around with it. Any comments or bug sightings would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## philkt731 (Jun 17, 2008)

That looks pretty cool. I decided to learn clock and on my fourth solve I got 37.703


----------



## Stefan (Jun 17, 2008)

That program is dumb. I enter size 2 and it gives me size 3 instead of laughing at me.


----------



## watermelon (Jun 17, 2008)

Originally it went down to size 1, but due to such triviality, sizes less than 3 were removed. And yes, I chose to simply revert to size 3 for incorrect inputs rather than displaying a cruel error message.


----------



## watermelon (Jun 19, 2008)

Here are a few videos of the 5x5 clock simulator:

masterofthebass:
1:40.416

opticubes:
1:05.750
1:07.172

If anyone (maybe Stefan or qqwref?) wants to create a method or optimize the LBL method shown in the videos, please post your ideas here. Also, be sure to make a few clock simulator videos of your own.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 20, 2008)

1:32.891, 203 moves
1:27.532, 216 moves
1:23.718, 202 moves
1:11.406, 174 moves
1:09.313, 225 moves
1:06.860, 203 moves
0:59.266, 187 moves
0:55.781, 184 moves
0:52.547, 182 moves

Until the 1:11 it was consecutive, then it took me a few attempts for each further improvement. The last one took an eternity.

0:49.094, 175 moves

I swear I'll go home and to bed now!

0:48.813, 162 moves
0:45.781, 156 moves

Size 6:
1:22,843, 279 moves

Size 10:
4:10.672, 803 moves

Excellent program, btw.

0:43.390, 162 moves

Size 10:
3:58.328, 745 moves

Size 6:
1:12.968, 258 moves


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 21, 2008)

Stefan, what advancements are you doing to the method. I can't feasibly see doing 156 moves, when I"m stuck at like 190. Also, both of you guys move to fast for me, as my mps is only like 2.4


----------



## watermelon (Jun 21, 2008)

Stefan, those are some awesome times! My move counts are usually slightly lower or about the same, but obviously my moves/sec has to be much higher. At the moment my 5x5 PB is around 50, 6x6 PB is around 1:20, 10x10 PB is around 4:30, though I haven't even done 5 solves on the 6x6 on 10x10 yet...


----------



## Jack (Jun 21, 2008)

AAAAHHH! I just spent 58 minutes solving a 30x30 and one clock was wrong when I finished!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 21, 2008)

Jack said:


> AAAAHHH! I just spent 58 minutes solving a 30x30 and one clock was wrong when I finished!


Oh no! If only you had a brain! 

(Select a contingent of clocks surrounding the bad clock [with up-pegs], but leave the pegs surrounding that clock down. Align with the bad clock. Push up the four pegs, align back. Solved.)


----------



## Stefan (Jun 21, 2008)

My new 5x5 record:
43.328 seconds, 169 moves

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtqbdvDiPys


----------



## Stefan (Jun 22, 2008)

New 10x10 record:
3:41.797, 729 moves

I sped up the video by factor 8, that visualizes the method nicely (follow the flow of the yellow buttons).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8E922b0tb8


----------



## Stefan (Jun 22, 2008)

6x6: 1:04.953, 226 moves
Got it on video, but youtube can't convert it (I tried several ways).


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 22, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> New 10x10 record:
> 3:41.797, 729 moves
> 
> I sped up the video by factor 8, that visualizes the method nicely (follow the flow of the yellow buttons).
> ...



The last couple ones are fast.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 22, 2008)

this makes me want to buy a clock. 1:32.407 on 3x3 for my 3rd try. 107 moves... o well im still learning i guess. most of the moves are because i turn the dial the wrong way or i need to messed up with the pegs and have to flip all 4.

kept practicing:
49.093 88 moves.
47.031 87 moves.
42.516 65 moves.
quite fun

36.765 70 moves


----------



## ROOT (Jun 22, 2008)

nice hidden message lucas


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 22, 2008)

okay since you guys are rather experienced with clock, i have a question. if i can get 30 seconds using this simulator(using mouse to change wheel selection), what do you think i could get on a real clock?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 22, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> okay since you guys are rather experienced with clock, i have a question. if i can get 30 seconds using this simulator(using mouse to change wheel selection), what do you think i could get on a real clock?



It's easy to get sub-20 in real life, trust me on that.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 22, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > okay since you guys are rather experienced with clock, i have a question. if i can get 30 seconds using this simulator(using mouse to change wheel selection), what do you think i could get on a real clock?
> ...



cool, thanks. i think ill get one then.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 28, 2018)

This looks like a really fun software but I cant get it to work, Every time I click on the link it takes me to an ad. Does this happen with anyone else or is there a way to get it to work?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 28, 2018)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> It's easy to get sub-20 in real life, trust me on that.


I would say it’s pretty easy to get sub 15, 10 isn’t you hard either but then your progress starts slowing around there.


----------



## Dancing Jules (Jun 28, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> This looks like a really fun software but I cant get it to work, Every time I click on the link it takes me to an ad. Does this happen with anyone else or is there a way to get it to work?


My guess is that the url is not owned by the person with the clock sim anymore and it got taken down years ago (this thread is from 2008).


----------



## GAN11 m pro (Sep 12, 2021)

watermelon said:


> 嘿大家，
> 
> 在笑的聪明里，我是一个NxN的故事，我制作了一个，丹科恩成为了测试员。在使用之前，请了解所有控制。任何评论或错误发现将不胜感激！


可以把原代码给我吗？网址打不开。用C++语言


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 12, 2021)

watermelon said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Over the past two days I made an NxN Clock Simulator, with Dan Cohen as my tester. Be sure to get familiar with all of the controls before playing around with it. Any comments or bug sightings would be greatly appreciated!


Super cool project.

Have you tried the clock at twizzle.net 

It is a really good Rubik's clock simulator imo.


----------

